# Corto en amplificador de audio



## luis286 (Nov 20, 2008)

Tengo un amplificador de audio que me produce un corto al conectar la alimentacion positiva y tierra, cuales podrian ser las principales causas de este corto.


----------



## Juan Jose (Nov 20, 2008)

Controlaste la fuente?
Puedes dar mas datos?. Tipo de amplificador.
tensiones de alimentacion de fuente.
Que revisasta ya?
Transistores de salida?
Los doscanales?

saludoa

Juan Jose


----------



## luis286 (Nov 20, 2008)

Es un amplificador de audio para auto pionner GM-X862, el amplificador me lo dieron y cuando lo conecte en el auto inmediatamente hizo corto y quemo los fusibles, lo quite y me di cuenta que hay continuidad entre la alimentacion positiva y tierra. Ya revise el circuito y no encontre nada que estuviera conduciendo entre + y - , que podria ser...


----------



## Juan Jose (Nov 20, 2008)

Hola. Bueno puede ser que tengas algo en la alimentación que este en cortocircuito, generalmente en la fuente swiching que genera ala alimentación simetrica para las estapas de potencia.
Son todas mas o menos iguales aunque con algunas diferencias.
Primero verifica que el diodo de protección contra inversión de polaridad no este en cortocircuito (por una inversion de corriente antes de que tu la conectes). 
Segundo empieza a verificar los transistores FET de la fuente (generalmente estan cercanos al toroide de la alimentación simetrica.
Tercero, verifica los diodos rapidos (parecen TIPS y que no esten en corto, tambien los capacitores de unos 2200 o mas microfaradios.
Cuarto, verifica que el toroide no este en corto. este tiene un primario con tap central a 12 vcc y los laterales a los transistores rapidos y un secundario con tap central a masa y los laterales a los diodos rapidos y capacitores. 

Si no encuentra nada ahi entonces seguimos mas adelante.

saludos y suerte.

Juan Jose


----------

